# Ashley's F21 Alpine White



## Ashley1995 (Oct 25, 2015)

Just some pictures from when I gave the daily it's winter protection.

I haven't been really into detailing for very long, a lot of the products I use are from Autoglym. I don't have a DA so all polish and wax goes on by hand.
I'm still learning the best way to clean and detail my cars so my process may need some adjusting! but I'm learning from every new post I read :newbie:

Annoyingly I didn't get any before pictures. But we all know what a white car looks like in winter.

First up I pressure washed the car to get all the loose dirt off, then layered on the snowfoam. While leaving the snowfoam to do its job I hit the wheels with a good spray of CarPlan wheel cleaner. It's probably not the best but was cheap. I will invest in some better stuff soon. 
After a few more minutes pressure washed it all off.



Then a good wash with my Meguires Lambs Wool Mit and two buckets. I use Autoglym Shampoo and Conditioner. 
After rinsing I went over with a my G3 Clay Mit to remove some stubborn tar and grime. I do have your normal clay, but I'd got the to try out. Turns out to work okay, and easy to use.



It was then rinsed down again and dried with an AutoFinesse Aqua Deluxe Towel. 


The door and boot shuts where also done. Tyres where treated to a coating of Autoglym Tyre Shine and glass inside and out with Autoglym Glass Polish.
The exhaust tip was polished up with some Autosol Metal Polish.

The whole car was then polished with Autoglym Super Resin and buffed by hand. 
I'm a bit OCD so I use different coloured microfibres for different areas of the car.




She then got two coats of G3 Super Gloss wax to seal it all in. 
The carpets got a good scrub with a brush and Autoglym Upholstery Shampoo and the whole interior was hoovered. All surfaces got a good wipe down with a warm damp cloth. The cars only done 3000 miles so it wasn't that dirty. 
All leather got a coat of Autoglym Leather Care balm. 
I'm no pro detailer so hope my processes are okay and any criticisms/advise is greatly appreciated! :buffer:

Finished Pictures.


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Top job! Love a white BMW!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice job! Very similar spec to ours, other than the colour combo, and that ours is a pre-LCI model.

Looks great!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice Ashley, that has come up a treat :thumb:


----------



## Ashley1995 (Oct 25, 2015)

JBirchy said:


> Nice job! Very similar spec to ours, other than the colour combo, and that ours is a pre-LCI model.
> 
> Looks great!


Real nice, I was very tempted to go for black with a white/light coloured interior. works really nice :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Good job mate, car looks great. Nice idea with the different colour boxes for your towels


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd put up a pick of my Alpine white f20 but i'd feel a bit like a poor relative with no sat nav :thumb:

Lovely looking car dude. Did you put the M badges on the side?


----------



## Ashley1995 (Oct 25, 2015)

fozzy said:


> I'd put up a pick of my Alpine white f20 but i'd feel a bit like a poor relative with no sat nav :thumb:
> 
> Lovely looking car dude. Did you put the M badges on the side?


I didn't no, they come from the factory. There was an option to remove them though. 
Could always get an external picture up? :thumb:


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Was never initially a fan of the 1 series but recently developed a soft spot for them. Lovely looking motor there fella!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, nice car, nice finish, nice ocd with the microfibres


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Lovely looking job mate and cracking looking 1 series & spec


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Nice and crisp fella, nice work!


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Great job , looks.nice


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely Job fella on a nice 1 series, what do you think of the auto box? Oh and by the way, my Red cloths I use on the wheels and the Blue cloths for the glass.


----------



## s28nhb (Aug 25, 2008)

Cracking job


----------



## Ashley1995 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks all,



Soul boy 68 said:


> Lovely Job fella on a nice 1 series, what do you think of the auto box? Oh and by the way, my Red cloths I use on the wheels and the Blue cloths for the glass.
> 
> View attachment 44443


I like it, it's the first I've owned. It's an 8 speed box and really smooth and fairly fast to change. 
I miss driving a manual but hopefully my E30 will be back out in the summer 🏻


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Lovely little BMW.


----------



## rixis (Jan 21, 2013)

Only one thing left to do - swap front end from Coupe


----------



## Ashley1995 (Oct 25, 2015)

rixis said:


> Only one thing left to do - swap front end from Coupe


A 2 series coupe? Like this? http://f20.1addicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1064949

I agree that does look awesome! Although the plan is to not mod this one :car:


----------



## Ashley1995 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gave her a clean the other day, nothing fancy just a good going over inside and out. 
I wear black trousers to work, so there had been some black staining on the seats... this had to go. Carpets were all hoovered and wet-vacc'd

Before:






50/50 of the seats:



Clean:


----------



## CrispyL (Apr 30, 2011)

Finger marks on the boot lid, a pet hate of mine! There is a handle on the inside of the boot. 

Nice 1 series, we have a pre-facelift white 3dr msport


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice work and car for that matter. 

Love the microfibre storage system idea too


----------



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

Looking great, I like how you have categorised your microfibres, good idea!


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

These 1 series are starting to grow on me! Really love those red leather seats 

Cracking job and I agree sorting your Microsoft fibres out is a good idea. I may do this!


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Looks a great job on a nice looking car, love the box idea can I ask where you bought them. Thanks


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice work, I love the red leather interior against the Alpine White exterior! Lovely combo!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and sweet looking car I all so like the micro fibre storage idea


----------



## Ashley1995 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jag 63 said:


> Looks a great job on a nice looking car, love the box idea can I ask where you bought them. Thanks


I got them from here: https://www.theoriginalfactoryshop.co.uk/ I can't find the exact boxes online, but I have a store local so just popped in.


----------



## Ashley1995 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ive now done almost 8000 miles in the car and it's been faultless. 
I've been keeping her clean over winter but soon I'll have a go at a full detail ready for spring summer. 
It did get a quick clean the other day for some photos though


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

cracking job and nice little car mate


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Looking good - always thought the pre-facelift ones looked like they had Horner's syndrome but the facelifted one look much better!

A question though, no car mat for the drivers side?


----------



## Ashley1995 (Oct 25, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> Looking good - always thought the pre-facelift ones looked like they had Horner's syndrome but the facelifted one look much better!
> 
> A question though, no car mat for the drivers side?


Ah yes, I'd taken it out to clean. I hadn't put it back in when I took the photo


----------



## CrispyL (Apr 30, 2011)

Looking nice. Is that your Edition 35 as well?


----------



## Ashley1995 (Oct 25, 2015)

CrispyL said:


> Looking nice. Is that your Edition 35 as well?


The ED35 belongs to a friend of mine who came along for pictures too. A real nice car, and goes like stink. 
He's had a stage 2 map, intake, exhaust etc


----------



## Ashley1995 (Oct 25, 2015)

Well this is going back to BMW this week and it's replacement will be here end of October! 

M140i here we come


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing the 140i.. meant to be seriously quick..

I'm hoping to change up my F30 320D M sport for either an M3 or M4... Logic says M3 to accommodate kids, whereas the lad in me says M4 coupe!!!


----------



## saabfan (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice car and like your sorting of towels. I sort of do this but only in my head. Must buy some more boxes.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ashley1995 said:


> Well this is going back to BMW this week and it's replacement will be here end of October!
> 
> M140i here we come


Likewise, mine due for delivery beginning of November.


----------

